# Swollen eye on electric yellow.



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Good appetite.
No swollen tummy.
No erratic behaviour (flashing).
Normal behaviour.

BUT Swollen eyes!!

















For details of my fish tank:
8x Electric Yellow 
16x Demasoni
all juveniles

Recently 1 fish stopped eating, and treated it with metronidazole. 
That one is recovering so i thought I might as well treat the entire tank with metronidazole. Then now i'm seeing at least 2 fish with swollen eye.
any clue?


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Tank Volume = 45 gallons
Tank footprint = 4ftx14inch 
Tank ammonia nitrate nitrite levels checked by shop to be normal 2 days ago.
pH 7.5 - 8

I condition my water with seachem safe, epsom salt, and soda bicarb.


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

That is pop eye, you will need to medicate. Pop eye is contagious so watch your other fish carefully and treat them as well. It's a bacterial infection. You want to use a broad spectrum antibiotic. Maracyn 2 is very good and usually works. If you can't get that you can use Naladixic Acid and Kanamycin Sulfate combined and this works great. Watch for secondary infections.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

its gone. lol.

Could it be that I used less epsom salt in one tank and so the eyes got swollen with water? (due to osmosis of water into the more salty fish).


----------

